# Cubing Royale 2021



## Carter Cubes (Feb 2, 2021)

Welcome to Cubing Royale 2021!

This is an amazing comp with great prizes from **The Cubicle!**

Join today for a game-changing competition experience!





Cubing Royale 2021


Welcome to the Royale! Our next competition Cubing Royale Spring will be held from 4.8-4.19. Don't forget to register! Hope to see you there!




www.cubingroyale.com













Join the CUBING ROYALE SERVER Discord Server!


Check out the CUBING ROYALE SERVER community on Discord - hang out with 104 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 30, 2021)

When will we have another Cubing Royale competition?


----------

